# American Internship.



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi. I am Loren 16 years of age and currently a student at college. In two years time I will be 18 and hopefully have a national diploma in performing arts (the equivelent to three A levels). I would really like to move to the US as soon as I leave college, but I am aware that it will be very difficult to do so. I am thinking about doing an internship in America, but I was wondering, if I apply for any type on internship, would this get me a visa to the States for the amount of time that the internship would last for? And If I did end up doing an internship over in America and I found another job that could be permanant, would I be able to get a visa to stay over in the states permanantly if the employer was to agree to this? Any help on the matter would be greatly appriciated, Thanks very much.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Loren said:


> Hi. I am Loren 16 years of age and currently a student at college. In two years time I will be 18 and hopefully have a national diploma in performing arts (the equivelent to three A levels). I would really like to move to the US as soon as I leave college, but I am aware that it will be very difficult to do so. I am thinking about doing an internship in America, but I was wondering, if I apply for any type on internship, would this get me a visa to the States for the amount of time that the internship would last for? And If I did end up doing an internship over in America and I found another job that could be permanant, would I be able to get a visa to stay over in the states permanantly if the employer was to agree to this? Any help on the matter would be greatly appriciated, Thanks very much.


yes thats a possibility..if a employer likes what u offer for that particular company then yes they can extend your stay. Thats what i've been told. I've got an internship offer from a company in the USA im considering. Its for 18 months and im looking to leave the UK in January 2007 time. 

Your only 16 years old. Your still a kid. Im 24 years old with a degree in Computing with business. Maybe you should stay put in the UK and gain more experience in the education field and perhaps go to uni. 
I'm hoping to leave the UK soon as this country is such a mess...good luck!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Loren, and welcome to the forum.

Performing arts is a really tough field to make a living in - and I suspect the number of internships currently available to non US nationals is pretty meager. (I have a university degree in theater arts from the US and ultimately decided to get a business degree because I liked eating on a regular schedule.)

On the other hand, lots could change in the next two years, depending on how both the US elections and this economic meltdown thing work out. 

If you get an internship through an "exchange program" the program should be able to help you get the appropriate visa to last the duration of the internship. But there are no guarantees that an employer can get you either a visa extension or a long-term visa to take a job. And in the performing arts, it's probably tougher than in other fields, given the hand-to-mouth nature of many of the performing groups in the US.

In any event, you'll be in a far better position to apply for an immigrant visa if you finish your education and get a few years of job experience under your belt first. It's the beginner jobs that are hard to find, even for the native born.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

I am aware that it will be difficult to get an internship in the performing arts field, so this is why I would probably apply for an internship doing something else, anything else. I know I am only young, but I want to explore my options now as I need to be seriously thinking about what I would like to do in the future. An internship is the only way I think I will be able to go to the US for longer than just a holiday, unless anybody else can think of another way that I will be able to live over there permanantly?? Help please. And thankyou for all your help, those who replied .


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Loren, finding an internship at age 18 is going to be close to impossible. "Internships" in the US sense of the term are usually part of a work-study program at a university or just at or after completion of a university level degree. The US doesn't recognize A-levels or national diplomas of the sort you'll be receiving as anything more than a "high school diploma" which isn't going to be enough to get you an internship. (Just ask any US job seeker who has only a high school diploma.)

Think about going to university and then applying through one of the university connected internship programs (like CIEE). 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there no other possible way that I could get to America permanantly then? I was only thinking about an internship as this was the only thing I could think of. If I went to university though, I would probably do a performing arts/musical degree of some sort, so I don't really see how this would help in getting me to America in any way, as it will obviously be very, very, very difficult to find a job over there connected with this sort of degree. Do I actually have any other options? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Why do you want to move to the US? Why do you see performing arts as your profession?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

twostep said:


> Why do you want to move to the US? Why do you see performing arts as your profession?


Yeah I completely agree...go to Univesity and once u finish consider your options. So many people have told me and i've realised that that qualifications and experience are important. Everybody knows how tough it is to live and work in the USA....everybody wants the american dream


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

I dont particularly think that Performing arts is my profession, its just that this is the only thing I have a qualification in, although I am aware it will not be recongnised in the US. If I went to university to do a performing arts/musical theatre degree, would this help in any way? I can't really think how it would help me getting to the US in anyway. So is there no other possible options for me to be able to stay in the US permanantly? I have no family over there, I will not be qualified with a skill that is needed over there, I dont particulary want to marry or become engaged just so that I can live over there, unless I find someone but I doubt that will happen. Helpp me! Thanks for all your help, everything is appriciated .


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You could look into the BUNAC program, but that is for short term work, for students. Even if you did get an internship, you would have to have it lined up ahead of time, and if you then tried to change jobs, your visa would be invalid.

Unless you are rich and can invest a lot of money in a business, no. But we get to tell Americans who want to move to Europe the same thing. It's very, very difficult.

You could try getting a PhD in some field like biochemistry, and spend a few years doing research, then try. If you have a lot of money, you could apply to a university in the US, and you could then get a one-year work visa in your field. Then your employer might be able to get you a regular work visa after that.


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

So if I did an internship, could I whilst I was over in the States look for another job and explain to the employer my situation, if they could offer me a job, I would apply for a visa with their help? Obviously I would tell the employer that I couldnt start working until I had finished my internship. Thanks for all your help, its always appriciated .


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The chances of your getting an internship are pretty much zero. And I don't think you can convert from a BUNAC-type visa, which is the only one you are likely to get. And you may have to already be a university student to get that. FatBrit will know.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

synthia said:


> The chances of your getting an internship are pretty much zero. And I don't think you can convert from a BUNAC-type visa, which is the only one you are likely to get. And you may have to already be a university student to get that. FatBrit will know.


Hello guys. I've been offered a internship in the USA, which im considering at the moment. Its an 18 month program and my question is that if you perform and complete the program with flying colours, is there a chance of extending the program and staying permanent? I've heard rumours that employers can keep you on if they really like you and if your a hard worker.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Loren said:


> So if I did an internship, could I whilst I was over in the States look for another job and explain to the employer my situation, if they could offer me a job, I would apply for a visa with their help? Obviously I would tell the employer that I couldnt start working until I had finished my internship. Thanks for all your help, its always appriciated .


AFAIK, there's nothing to stop you looking for a job while you're doing an internship in the US. (Just as there's nothing to stop you looking for a job while you re in the US on holiday.)

The problem you'll run up against is whether or not a potential employer can get you a visa, and what sort of visa they can support you for. More and more employers will not even talk to you about a job if you don't already have a visa that allows you to work (basically, an immigrant visa/Green Card). If you don't have that, about the only option is to try for an H1B visa, which means a long wait and trying your chances at the H1B lottery. Most employers aren't willing to go to the time and expense to hire someone for the type of job that can be filled by any high school graduate (which is what you are in their eyes with no university training).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ChungyUK said:


> Hello guys. I've been offered a internship in the USA, which im considering at the moment. Its an 18 month program and my question is that if you perform and complete the program with flying colours, is there a chance of extending the program and staying permanent? I've heard rumours that employers can keep you on if they really like you and if your a hard worker.


Short answer: it's possible. But be aware that some employers use internships as "disposable" jobs. It's their chance to bring in young people fairly cheap and get a certain amount of grunt work out of them for a year or 18 months. They are under no obligation to hire long-term employees out of the intern "pool" and if they drop the intern positions at the end of the term, it has no adverse impact on their unemployment record. (Employers in the US pay unemployment insurance premiums based on how many employees they have let go in prior years.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Loren said:


> So if I did an internship, could I whilst I was over in the States look for another job and explain to the employer my situation, if they could offer me a job, I would apply for a visa with their help? Obviously I would tell the employer that I couldnt start working until I had finished my internship. Thanks for all your help, its always appriciated .


Hey Loren, how's everything coming on with the internship plan? any more useful news yet?


----------



## Loren (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, well nothing else has really happened really. The intern is the only think I can think of for me to be able to stay in the US for longer than a holiday amount of time. But if Im not going to Uni. it may be very difficult to get an intern, so now there is like no possible options for me to go. I really, really, dont want to go to uni. but it looks like I may have to. Thanks for asking  hows everything going with your 'plan' , doesn't look like I have a plan anymore .


----------

